# colonoscopy vs flex sigmoidoscopy



## debrooth (Mar 30, 2009)

*Splenic Flexure*

If the scope "turns the corner," and goes past the splenic flexure, it's a colonoscopy.


----------



## ssebikari (Mar 31, 2009)

If the provider is one of those that documents using centimeters, then...
7cm – 26cm would be a proctosigmoidoscopy
26cm - 60cm Sigmoidoscopy
Greater than 60cm Colonoscopy.
Hope this is helpful!!!


----------

